# الكتاب المقدس لم يُنسَخ ولا يمكن أن يُنسخ



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

*الكتاب المقدس لم يُنسَخ ولا يمكن أن يُنسخ*

*الكتاب المقدس لم يُنسَخ ولا يمكن أن يُنسخ*



*تبيّن من البراهين التي قدمناها في الفصل السابق أنه ينبغي للمسلمين الخاضعين لأوامر القرآن أن يدرسوا كتاب الله أي أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد? ويحترموه ويطيعوه,*​ 
*غير أن بعضهم لا يسلم معنا بهذه النتيجة استناداً على دعواه :*

*1 - **إن الكتاب المقدس نُسخ,*

*2 - **أن الأسفار المقدسة المتداولة اليوم ليست هي الأسفار التي ذكرها القرآن وشهد لها,*

*3 - **وبعضهم يقول ربما تكون هي بعينها? إلا أنه اعتراها التحريف والتبديل حتى لم تعد تستحق الكرامة ولا العناية المعطاة لها في القرآن,*

*فغرضنا من الفصول الآتية البحث في هذه الاعتراضات لنرى صحتها من فسادها, ولنبدأ في هذا الفصل بالبحث عما إذا كان الكتاب المقدس نُسخ حقيقةً كما يزعمون أم لا, نقول إن كانت هذه الاعتراضات في محلها تسقط حجتنا التي قدمناها في الفصل الأول? غير أنه بهذا يضعف نفوذ القرآن,*

*ولنسلم هنا أن بعض علماء الإسلام يحاولون أن يثبتوا صحة وقوع النسخ على الكتاب المقدس? كالبيضاوي مثلاً? فإنه يقول في تفسيره على قوله وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ - سورة التوبة 9 :29 - أي الدين الذي ينسخ سائر الأديان ويبطل مفعولها اعتقاداً وعملاً, ثم ورد في كتاب عيون أخبار الرضا فصل 36 قوله : كل نبي كان في أيام موسى وبعده كان على منهاج موسى وشريعته وتابع الكتابه إلى زمن عيسى? وكل نبي كان في أيام عيسى وبعده كان على منهاج عيسى وشريعته وتابع الكتابه? إلى زمن نبينا محمدوشريعة محمدلا تُنسخ إلى يوم القيامة ,*

*وورد في كتاب هداية الطالبين إلى أصول الدين للمولوي محمد تقي الكاشاني الفارسي ما ترجمته إلى العربية إن علماء الإسلام قرروا أن محمداً نبي هذا الزمان? ودينه ناسخ لأديان الأنبياء السابقين - ص 166 ,*

*ورداً على ذلك نقول إن مسألة النسخ وإن كانت مقبولة عند العامة وكثيرين من الخاصة? غير أنه يجب أن نلاحظ أن القرآن لم يشر إليها بكلمة واحدة? ولا أشار إليها الحديث عند السنيين ولا الشيعيين, وبالإجمال أن هذه المسألة تشوِّش تعليم القرآن وتقلبه رأساً على عقب,*

*إن نسخ بمعنى أُزيل أو أُبطل? لم يرد في القرآن إلا في موضعين اثنين? الأول سورة البقرة 2 :106 وهو قوله مَا نَنْسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنْسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا والثاني سورة الحج 22 :52 وهو قوله وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلاَ نَبِيٍّ إِلاَّ إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنْسَخُ اللهُ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللهُ آيَاتِهِ , فلا توجد في الموضع الأول ولا الموضع الثاني أقل إشارة تدل على أن القرآن ناسخ للكتاب المقدس? بل هو ناسخ لنفسه في بعض أجزائه? حتى أن بعضهم أحصى الآيات المنسوخة من القرآن فبلغت مائتين وخمساً وعشرين آية,*

*ويخبرنا البيضاوي بأنه توجد قراءات مختلفة لآية سورة البقرة 106? لكن لدى التأمل نجد أن تلك القراءات واحدة في المعنى? ولا يمكن أن يطلق عليها معنى النسخ الذي هو الإزالة أو الإبطال? فالإشارة إذاً إلى نسخ القرآن نفسه في بعض أجزائه,*

*وإليك مثالاً مشهوراً ذكره البيضاوي في تفسيره النَّسخ المشار إليه في سورة الحج? حيث يبيّن كيف نسخ الله بعض الكلمات من سورة النجم? وهي قوله تلك الغرانيق العلى? وإن شفاعتهن لتُرتجى , وملخص الخبر أنه بينما كان محمد يتلقى الوحي من جبريل ألقى الشيطان على لسانه تلك الكلمات ليستهويه إلى عبادة اللات والعزى ومناة? فقالها كأنه موحى بها من الله? ثم بعد ذلك نسخها الله, وروى هذه القصة يحيى وجلال الدين في تفسيرهما على النَّسخ الوارد في سورة الحج? ورواها ابن هشام عن ابن اسحق في سيرته? وقد ذكرت أيضاً في المواهب اللدنية وذكرها الطبري, وفي هذا القدر كفاية لإقامة الدليل على أن النسخ المعبَّر عنه بقوله فينسخ الله الوارد في سورة الحج هو ما تكلمنا عنه, ومع أن الدعوى بأن الزبور ناسخ للتوراة? والإنجيل ناسخ للزبور دعوى باطلة ليس لها أساس في القرآن ولا في الحديث البتة? وقد راجت بين عوام المسلمين رواجاً عظيماً? ولا بأس أن نورد شهادة بعض العلماء المعتبرين في هذا الصدد :*

*قال الحاج رحمة الله الهندي في كتابه إظهار الحق إن القول بنسخ التوراة بنزول الزبور ونسخ الزبور بظهور الإنجيل بهتان لا أثر له في القرآن ولا في التفاسير? بل لا أثر له في كتاب من الكتب المعتبرة لأهل الإسلام - والزبور عندنا ليس بناسخ للتوراة ولا بمنسوخ من الإنجيل? وكان داود عليه السلام على شريعة موسى عليه السلام? وكان الزبور أدعية , فهذا العالِم ينكر النسخ على هذه الكيفية, وقد صدق في ما قال? لأنه لا يقول بالنسخ أحد إلا إذا كان جاهلا للقرآن وللكتاب المقدس كما سنبينه, اقرأ الكتاب المقدس بتأمل وخشوع حتى تقف على مشتملاته الجوهرية? وحينئذ ترى بمزيد الوضوح أن تعليم أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد واحد? وأنها سائرة على نظام واحد? ووجهتها واحدة مستدرجة في إعلان مقاصد الله الأزلية لبني الإنسان,*

*ففي أسفار العهد القديم نتعلم كيف خلق الله الإنسان? ثم كيف دخلت الخطية إلى العالم? ويتلو ذلك الوعد الإلهي بأن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية? وبعد ذلك بمئات السنين نجد أن العالم القديم قد ضل عن عبادة الله ووقع في عبادة الأوثان والرذيلة? وفي ذلك الوقت دعا الله إبراهيم من وسط قومه وأوثق معه ميثاقاً بأن المخلّص من موت الخطية الذي وعد به الجنس البشري يكون من ذرية ابنه الشرعي إسحاق, ثم نجد بعد ذلك أن الله يجدد الميثاق المشار إليه مع إسحاق? فيعقوب? وينبّئهم بأنهم سينزلون إلى مصر? ثم ينجلون عنها إلى أرض كنعان للغاية التي دعاهم إليها,*

*ثم نزلت التوراة على موسى وقد شملت على هذه المواعيد وزادت عليها مواعيد جديدة تستحق الاعتبار? ثم توالت الأنبياء جيلاً بعد جيل وأتوا بأقوال لا تخرج عن المعاني التي أتى بها موسى, بل غاية ما في الأمر زادتها وضوحاً وبياناً من جهة أن الإنسان خاطئ ولا بد له من مخلّص? ثم أخذوا من وقت إلى آخر يبسطون كلامهم عن ذلك المخلص? فأنبأوا عن أعماله العجيبة? والبلدة التي يولد فيها? وعن آلامه وموته, أما الإنجيل فيخبرنا عن بعض وقائع المخلّص وأعماله التي جاءت موضحة ومتممة لنبوات التوراة والمزامير وكل أسفار العهد القديم,*

*ثم يخبرنا كيف بعث ذلك المخلّص رسله إلى العالم أجمع وأمرهم أن يكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها? وبعد ذلك كيف ينتظرونه حتى يأتي مرة ثانية على سحاب السماء كما وعدهم ليدين الأحياء والأموات? ويعتق الأرض من عبودية الفساد? ويملك إلى الأبد,*

*وأما أسفار أعمال الرسل ورسائلهم - وهي الأجزاء المتممة لأسفار العهد الجديد فتشرح لنا كيف ابتدأ الرسل بالكرازة بالمسيح, وسفر الرؤيا - خاتمة أسفار العهد الجديد - ينبئنا عن الضيقة العظيمة التي سيقع فيها المؤمنون بالمسيح? ثم النصر العظيم الذي يتبعها,*

*هذه بالاختصار سلسلة حقائق العهدين من ابتداء سفر التكوين إلى نهاية سفر الرؤيا? فكأن الكتاب المقدس والحالة هذه يشبه عمارة عجيبة? أساسها التوراة والإنجيل ختامها? وكل منهما يظهر حكمة الله وعدالته ومحبته ورحمته الفائقة وأنه خالق كل الأشياء,*
*والمرسلين,*


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

*ففي توراة موسى يظهر قصد الله من حيث نعمته بكل وضوح? حتى أن الذين عرفوه حسبما هو مبيَّن فيها مالوا إليه وأحبوه وعبدوه وآمنوا به ووجدوا فيه ما يشبع أشواق نفوسهم الخالدة من السلام والسعادة الحقيقية, وفي أسفار الأنبياء والمزامير تعلو هذه الأخبار إلى درجة أرفع من تلك? لأنها تشرح لنا أن الله من البدء اختار بني إسرائيل وهذَّبهم شيئاً فشيئاً صابراً على غلاظة قلوبهم وشر أفعالهم وفشلهم في تأدية ما كلفهم به, وتشرح لنا مسألة أخرى هي أن بعض الرسوم الدينية ومناسك العبادة الخارجية ليست مقصودة في حد ذاتها? ولكنها خصّت ببني إسرائيل ليستعملوها مؤقتاً توصُّلاً إلى قصد معلوم وهو :*

*1 - **إيجاد فاصل مميز بين اليهود والأمم إلى أن يأتي المخلّص الموعود به,*

*2 - **لتعليمهم بأن تلك الطقوس وإن كانت مؤيَّدة بأوامر إلهية? فليست إلا رموز الحقائق روحية? لأن العبادة المقبولة عند الله لا تقوم بشكلها الظاهر فقط? بل بالحالة التي يكون عليها قلب العابد حيث قال المسيح : اَللّه رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا - يوحنا 4 :24 ,*

*ومما يدل على أن تلك الطقوس? ليست مقصودة لذاتها ما قاله صموئيل النبي هَلْ مَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِالمُحْرَقَاتِ وَالذبَائِحِ كَمَا بِاسْتِمَاعِ صَوْتِ الرَّبِّ ?هُوَذَا الاِسْتِمَاعُ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الذبِيحَةِ وَالْإِصْغَاءُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ شَحْمِ الْكبَاشِ - 1 صموئيل 15 :22 , وورد في سفر ميخا النبي أن ملكاً يُسمى بالاق سأل : بِمَ أَتَقَدَّمُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ وَأَنْحَنِي لِلْإِلَهِ الْعَلِيِّ ?هَلْ أَتَقَدَّمُ بِمُحْرَقَاتٍ? بِعُجُولٍ أَبْنَاءِ سَنَةٍ ?هَلْ يُسَرُّ الرَّبُّ بِأُلُوفِ الْكبَاشِ? بِرَبَوَاتِ أَنْهَارِ زَيْتٍ ?هَلْ أُعْطِي بِكْرِي عَنْ مَعْصِيَتِي? ثَمَرَةَ جَسَدِي عَنْ خَطِيَّةِ نَفْسِي ?فجاءه الجواب من قبل النبي مصرحاً بعدم فائدة الشعائر التي عدَّدها في سؤاله? ما لم تكن مقرونة بتكريس الحياة والقلب لله وهاك نص الجواب : قَدْ أَخْبَرَكَ أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ مَا هُوَ صَالِحٌ? وَمَاذَا يَطْلُبُهُ مِنْكَ الرَّبُّ? إِلَّا أَنْ تَصْنَعَ الْحَقَّ وَتُحِبَّ الرَّحْمَةَ? وَتَسْلُكَ مُتَوَاضِعاً مَعَ إِلَهِكَ - ميخا 6 :6-8 ,*

*والسيد المسيح يوافق على هذا التعليم كل الموافقة بأصرح الأقوال وهاك ما قاله : تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ? وَهِيَ الْآنَ? حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ? لِأَنَّ الْآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هؤُلَاءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. اَللّه رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا - يوحنا 4 :23 و24 , ولما أعلنت هذه الأسرار الروحية والتعاليم الراقية وقدمت الكفارة عن خطايا العالم أجمع - انظر1 يوحنا 2 :2 - ودرّب المسيح الحواريين وأرسلهم ليكرزوا ويبشروا بالإنجيل في كل أقطار المسكونة ويعرضوا على بني آدم هبة الله المجانية وهي الحياة الأبدية - انظر رومية 6 :23 - معطي الهم قدرة ومعونة حتى يقيموهم من قبور خطاياهم إلى حياة البر والفضيلة ويملأوا الأرض من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر - إشعياء 11 :9 , ولما تم كل هذا آن الآوان الذي ينبغي فيه حل رموز تلك العبادة القائمة بالذبائح والبخور والغسل إلى غير ذلك مما هو مذكور بالتفصيل في التوراة بالعبادة الروحية التي كانت ترمز إليها تلك الرسوم الظاهرة, ولولا العبادة الروحية لكانت تلك الرسوم خالية من الفائدة, وإذا جاء*

*الصريح استُغني عن الرمز كما يُستغنى عن القشرة بعد نضوج الحبة, وإلى هذا المعنى أشار إرميا النبي فقال هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً. لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لِأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ? حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. بَلْ هذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الْأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ : أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ? وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِل هاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً - إرميا 31 :31-33 , ومن هذه الآيات أخذنا كلمة - العهد الجديد - وجعلناها اسما للإنجيل? وهو الجزء الثاني من الكتاب المقدس, ولاحظ كيف تتفق هذه الآيات مع قول المسيح الذي أشرنا إليه آنفاً في بشارة يوحنا 4 :23 و24, فإنه يتبين أن كل الطقوس والشعائر اليهودية الوقتية - أو كما يسميها بعضهم الشريعة الطقسية - قد تمت تماماً في ملء روحانية العهد الجديد الذي نوى المسيح أن يعقده مع كل من يؤمن به من أية أمة كانت على الأرض, ومن أجل ذلك قال المسيح بهذا الصدد خطاب الامرأة من السامرة يَا امْرَأَةُ? صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ? لَا فِي هذَا الْجَبَلِ? وَلَا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلْآبِ. أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَالسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ? أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ - لِأَنَّ الْخَلَاصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ? وَهِيَ الْآنَ? حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ? لِأَنَّ الْآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هؤُلَاءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. اَللّه رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا - يوحنا 4 :21-24 ,*



*ثم أن الجواب الذي أجابت به تلك المرأة المسيح يدل على أن مسألة إتمام العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد? أو بعبارة أخرى إيضاح العبادة الطقسية بالعبادة الروحية? كان معروفاً ومنتظر اليس فقط عند اليهود الأتقياء - انظر بشارة لوقا 2 :29 - بل وعند المحققين من السامريين - انظر بشارة يوحنا 4 :12-23 - واقتبس أحد الحواريين مقالة إرميا التي ذكرناها آنفاً في هذا الصدد? وبيّن أن ذكر العهد الجديد الذي بشر به إرميا يدل على أن يهود عصره كانوا يعتقدون بأن الطقس الموسوي شاخ وهرم وقارب الاضمحلال واحتاج الحال إلى العهد الجديد - انظر رسالة العبرانيين 8 :13 - الذي لا يبطل التوراة بل يكشف الحجاب عن حقائقها - انظر إنجيل متى 5 :17 و18 - واعلم أن الحق بحسب جوهره ثابت ودائم غير قابل التبديل ولا النسخ? فالحقائق التي وردت في العهد القديم يجب أن تبقى حقاً إلى م الا نهاية, ولا يُقال إن العهد الجديد نسخها? بل يُقال إنه شرحها وأبرزها في شكلها الروحي الذي يلائم الناس في كل زمان ومكان,*

*العهد القديم كان بين الله وبني إسرائيل فقط? ومدته انتهت بمجيء المسيح وتأسيس ملكوته, وأما العهد الجديد الذي تنبأ به إرميا النبي فعهد بين الله والمؤمنين بالمسيح سواء كانوا من بني إسرائيل أو من الأمم فهذا العهد الأخير أعم وأهم من الأول? لأن الأول كان قائماً على فرائض وطقوس ورسوم? تدرِّب بني إسرائيل فقط على إدراك الحقائق الروحية تدريجياً استعداد الأن يكونوا تلاميذ للمسيح وأساتذة العالم أجمع, فالعهد الأول والحالة هذه يشبه بزرة محصورة في دائرة ضيقة? وأما العهد الجديد فيشبه شجرة متأصلة نامية شاغلة مكاناً متسعاً, فكأن بزرة العهد القديم أنبتت شجرة العهد الجديد? والاثنان واحد جوهراً وإن اختلفا ظاهراً,*

*وحيث كان الأمر كذلك فمن الخطأ المعيب أن يُقال بإن العهد القديم منسوخ والعهد الجديد ناسخ? ولعل الذين قالوا هذا القول لاحظوا الطقوس والفرائض التي خصّت ببني إسرائيل وأُهملت من جانب المسيحيين فنجيب عن ذلك أن تلك الطقوس الإسرائيلية هي بذاتها أنتجت العبادات الروحية للمسيحيين, كما تنتج البزرة شجرة تُرى كأنها شيء جديد? والحقيقة هي أنها البزرة بعينها إنما أخذت شكلاً آخر اتِّباع الناموس النمو والارتقاء? فلا يصحّ أن يُقال إن الشجرة نسخت البزرة ومحت أثرها من صحيفة الوجود? بل أتمتها وأظهرت قوتها وإنتاجها بشكل محسوس,*

*ولا يبرح من ذهنك أن وصايا التوراة نوعان : طقسية وأدبية? والأولى كانت خاصة ببني إسرائيل? والكثير منه الم يكن مشروعاً إلا عندما أُوحي إلى موسى بالتوراة على جبل سيناء, ومن أجل ذلك لم يكن إبراهيم مكلفاً منها إلا بالختان, وهذه ملاحظة جديرة بالالتفات? لأنها تدل على أن نفوذ الوصايا الطقسية محصور ووقتي حتى أنه لم يشمل إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وذريتهم إلى زمن موسى, فالغرض إذاً من هذه الوصايا الطقسية هو كما أسلفنا بيانه أمران : الأول? لأجل أن يعزل اليهود عن الأمم عزلة تامة صون الهم من السقوط في الوثنية التي كان لها السلطان الأعظم في تلك العصور المظلمة? واستدامت هذه العزلة إلى مجيء المسيح وتأسيس كنيسته على الأرض, والثاني? حتى يتعلّموا عملياً أن العبادات الظاهرة القائمة في المناسك وإن كانت موحى بها من الله ليست مقصودة لذاتها ولا تروي النفس المتعطشة إلى الله? بل غاية ما هنالك يرمز بها إلى حقائق روحية هي المقصودة بالذات كما شرحناها في غير هذا الموضع - قارن مزمور 51 :16 و17 - وبين ما تم مع المسيح, فلم تكن تلك الوصايا مفروضة على الأمم? وقد ضعف تأثيرها على بني إسرائيل أنفسهم منذ قيامة المسيح من الأموات,*


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

*أما الوصايا الأدبية فهي أزلية أبدية? والناس ملتزمون بها في كل زمان ومكان? وإن كان أُوحي بها إلى موسى? إلا أن الالتزام بها من بدء الخليقة إلى منتهاها, فمن الوصايا الأدبية : لا تزن? لا تسرق? لا تقتل? لا تعبد الأصنام, فهذه الوصايا متعلقة بذات الله تعالى وطبيعته القدوسة, من أجل ذلك ينبغي أن تكون من الأزل إلى الأبد? ولا معنى للناسخ والمنسوخ في هذا المقام, فمن يزعم أن الإنجيل ينسخ التوراة هو على خطأ وجهل, مطبق وما الإنجيل بناسخ للتوراة بل مصدق وشارح لمعانيه ورافع لرسومه من الجسديات إلى الروحيات, ولهذا السبب ورد في الإنجيل أقوال تفوق الحصر من التوراة في مواضيع مختلفة? مشروحة شرحاً وافياً ومدققاً, ولقد صدق القرآن حيث أفاد في وصفه الإنجيل بكونه مصدقا للتوراة كما جاء في سورة المائدة 5 :46 وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ ,*

*ولنكرر القول هنا إن الوصايا الواردة في التوراة ولم يلتزم بها المسيحيون ما هي إلا الوصايا الطقسية? على أن الإنجيل لم ينسخها ولم يبطلها بل قد أكملها وبلغها إلى درجة رضوان الله الكامل, ومن أمثلة ذلك ما ورد في التوراة أن الله فرض على بني إسرائيل تقديم الذبائح الذي كان مستعملاً من بدء الخليقة عند كل الشعوب? وأمرهم أن يقدموها في أوقات معلومة ولغايات مختلفة? منها التكفير عن الخطايا, ولا يُعقل بداهة أن تقديم ذبائح الحيوانات يرفع خطايا البشر, وقد لاحظ ذلك داود النبي فقال لِأَنَّكَ لَا تُسَرُّ بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَإِلَّا فَكُنْتُ أُقَدِّمُهَا. بِمُحْرَقَةٍ لَا تَرْضَى - مزمور 51 :16 - وقد كمل الإنجيل التوراة في هذا الموضوع حيث يقول :*

*لِأَنَّ النامُوسَ? إِذْ لَهُ ظِلُّ الْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ لَا نَفْسُ صُورَةِ الْأَشْيَاءِ? لَا يَقْدِرُ أَبَداً بِنَفْسِ الذبَائِحِ كُلَّ سَنَةٍ? التي يُقَدِّمُونَهَا عَلَى الدَّوَامِ? أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ. وَإِلَّا? َفَمَا زَالَتْ تُقَدَّمُ ?مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الْخَادِمِينَ? وَهُمْ مُطَهَّرُونَ مَرَّةً? لَا يَكُونُ لَهُمْ أَيْضاً ضَمِيرُ خَطَايَا. ل كِنْ فِيهَا كُلَّ سَنَةٍ ذِكْرُ خَطَايَا. لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُمْكِنُ أَنَّ دَمَ ثِيرَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ يَرْفَعُ خَطَايَا. لِذ لِكَ عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ : ذَبِيحَةً وَقُرْبَان المْ تُرِدْ? وَلكِنْ هَيَّأْتَ لِي جَسَداً. بِمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لَمْ تُسَرَّ. ثُمَّ قُلْتُ : هَئَنَذَا أَجِيءُ. فِي دَرْجِ الْكتَابِ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي? لِأَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا اَللّه . إِذْ يَقُولُ آنِفاً : إِنَّكَ ذَبِيحَةً وَقُرْبَاناً وَمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لَمْ تُرِدْ وَلَا سُرِرْتَ بِهَا . التي تُقَدَّمُ حَسَبَ النامُوسِ. ثُمَّ قَالَ : هَئَنَذَا أَجِيءُ لِأَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا أَللهُ . يَنْزِعُ الْأَوَّلَ لِكَيْ يُثَبِّتَ الثَّانِيَ. فَبِهذِهِ الْمَشِيئَةِ نَحْنُ مُقَدَّسُونَ بِتَقْدِيمِ جَسَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً - عبرانيين 10 :1-10 ,*

*كشف إشعياء النبي لنا سلفاً عن المقصود من تلك الذبائح الحيوانية في إنبائه عن حمل الله - إشعياء 53 - الذي كان ناوياً على تقديمه من بدء الخليقة - رؤيا 13 :8 ,*


*وحيث أن هذا الذبح العظيم الذي كانت تشير إليه الذبائح الحيوانية قد حدث تقديمه? فلا لزوم لتلك الذبائح الحيوانية بعده, أما المسيحيون فلا يقدمونها اكتفاء بذبيحة المسيح, ولا يقدمها اليهود لأنهم أُمروا في التوراة أن لا يقدموا ذبيحة إلا في أروشليم داخل أسوار هيكل سليمان, ومن المعلوم أن الهيكل خرب وزال من الوجود? وبُني على آثاره جامع عمر وهو باق إلى اليوم, ومع أن المسيحيين لا يقدمون ذبائح حيوانية لكنهم لا يزالون يقدمون ذبائح ذات شأن عظيم عند الله? وهي ذبائح نفوسهم? أي يضحّون بأجسادهم وأرواحهم ونفوسهم ليكونوا ذبائح حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله الحي الأزلي? وبهذا يتممون المعنى الروحي المقصود من المحرقات المفروضة في شريعة موسى, وأشار إلى هذه الذبائح الرسول بولس بقوله : فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْإِخْوَةُ بِرَأْفَةِ اللهِ أَنْ تُقَدِّمُوا أَجْسَادَكُمْ ذَبِيحَةً حَيَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ? عِبَادَتَكُمُ الْعَقْلِيَّةَ. وَلَا تُشَاكِلُوا هذَا الدَّهْرَ? بَلْ تَغَيَّرُوا عَنْ شَكْلِكُمْ بِتَجْدِيدِ أَذْهَانِكُمْ? لِتَخْتَبِرُوا مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ الصالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكامِلَةُ - رومية 12 :1 و2 , ويشير إليها أيضاً بطرس الرسول بقوله كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مَبْنِيِّينَ كَحِجَارَةٍ حَيَّةٍ? بَيْتاً رُوحِيّاً? كَهَنُوتاً مُقَدَّساً? لِتَقْدِيمِ ذَبَائِحَ رُوحِيَّةٍ مَقْبُولَةٍ عِنْدَ اللهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ - 1 بطرس 2 :5 - *

*وقد شرَّعت التوراة فريضة غسل الجسد? ولا شك أن الغرض من هذا هو :*

*1 - **تنظيف الجسد? فإن الله يحب أن تكون أجسادنا نظيفة وبصحة معتدلة حسب الحالة التي فُطرنا عليها? لأنه من المحتمل أن وساخة الجسد تدنس الروح,*

*2 - **حتى يتعلم الإنسان بالاختبار أن تنظيف الجسد وغسله مراراً وتكرار الا يطهر القلب من الأهواء الفاسدة? ولا يخلي الذهن من الأفكار الدنسة? ولا يمنح النفس مغفرة عن خطاياها السالفة, وعليه تحتاج نفوسنا إلى القداسة التي بدونه الا يعاين أحد الرب,*

*وقد ثبت أن الغسل اليهودي عديم التأثير وبعبارة أخرى لا يمكن أن يقدس النفس? وما هو إلا ظل ورمز إلى غسل أجلّ وأسمى وهو الغسل الروحي السماوي الذي يمكن الحصول عليه بدم المسيح فقط الذي بالإيمان به نطهر من كل خطية, من أجل ذلك ينبغي للمسيحيين الحقيقيين أن يمتثلوا أمر الرسول الصادر في هذا الشأن حيث يقول لِنُطَهِّرْ ذَوَاتِنَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَنَسِ الْجَسَدِ وَالرُّوحِ? مُكَمِّلِينَ الْقَدَاسَةَ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ - 2 كورنثوس 7 :1 , فتطهير الجسد والروح لازم لهما ولكن يجب أن نحاذر من أن نجعل تطهير الجسد علة لتطهير الروح,*

*وشرَّعت التوراة أيضاً أن الذبائح يجب أن تُقدَّم في مكان معلوم - انظر التثنية 12 :13 - وهو المكان الذي يختاره الرب ليجعل عليه اسمه? وفي ذلك معنى رمزي يشير إلى مسكنه - انظر التثنية 12 :5 - والمكان الأول الذي اختاره الرب لهذه الغاية كان شيلوه - انظر يشوع 18 :1 - ثم اختار أورشليم مع أن الملك سليمان صرح بأن الهيكل الذي بناه مسكناللرب في أورشليم ليس بالحقيقة مسكن اله بل رمزاً وعلامة محسوسة على وجوده تعالى بين شعبه? ويدل على ذلك قوله لِأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ الل هُ حَقّاً عَلَى الْأَرْضِ ?هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لَا تَسَعُكَ? فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ ? - 1 ملوك 8 :27 , وأيَّد النبي إشعياء كلام سليمان في هذه المسألة في قوله لِأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ الْعَلِيُّ الْمُرْتَفِعُ? سَاكِنُ الْأَبَدِ? الْقُدُّوسُ اسْمُهُ : فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الْمُرْتَفِعِ الْمُقَدَّسِ أَسْكُنُ? وَمَعَ الْمُنْسَحِقِ وَالْمُتَوَاضِعِ الرُّوحِ? لِأُحْيِيَ رُوحَ الْمُتَوَاضِعِينَ وَلِأُحْيِيَ قَلْبَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ - إشعياء 57 :15 , ثم صادق المسيح على هذا الفكر وأيده بأقوال كثيرة بما معناه لا ينبغي أن يُسجَد لله في مكان خاص? وأن العبادة الخالصة مقبولة عن الله بدون اعتبار المكان - يوحنا 4 :21-24 - وزاد هذا الاعتقاد تمكناً ورسوخاً بعد أن قدم المسيح نفسه ذبيحة خارج أسوار أورشليم? مرة واحدة أغنتنا عن ألوف من الذبائح والمحرقات, ومن ذلك الوقت فصاعد الم يبق وجهٌ معقول لتخصيص بقعة من الأرض للعبادة ولنسبة القداسة والبركة إليها بنوع خصوصي,*

*فترى من هنا أن العهد الجديد ليس محصوراً بين أمة ولا في إقليم دون آخر? بل هو متسع لقبول من يؤمن بالمسيح من أية أمة وبلاد على وجه الأرض بحيث تمنح له حصته من بركات الله ومزايا الإيمان,*

*قد رأينا كفاية لعدم لزوم تخصيص مكان للعبادة أو تقديم الذبائح كما كان الحال في شيلوه وهيكل سليمان? ولكن الله خصص شخصاً حياً هيكلاً روحي اليس بنياناً من طوب وطين, ففيه وحده تقبل العبادة وتقدم الذبائح الروحية التي أشرنا إليها آنفاً? وهذا الشخص هو يسوع المسيح? فعلى المسيحي الحقيقي أن يقدم نفسه لله ذبيحة حية مقدسة لا في مكان مخصص بل في شخص المسيح? لكي يحوز باستحقاقه القبول والرضا عند الله, فترى مما تقدم أن شريعة الذبائح المفروضة في التوراة تمت في العهد الجديد? وارتفعت إلى اعتبار أكرم ومعنى أسمى? وتم ذلك في الساعة التي استغنى فيها الحال عن حرفية هذه الشريعة وتوضحت روحانيتها,*

*ثم فرض في التوراة ثلاثة أعياد لليهود? وأُمرت ذكورهم أن يصعدوا في كل عيد إلى المكان الذي اختاره الرب ليظهروا أمامه - خروج 23 :14 و17 وتثنية 16 :16 , غير أن اليهود على مرّ السنين والأزمان غالوا في الاعتبار الخارجي لهذه الأعياد وظنوا أنهم بذلك يحرزون رضا الله والتقرُّب إليه? وإن كانوا يهملون التقوى الحقيقية فلهم في حفظ هذه الأعياد ما يكفر ذنوبهم? فغضب الله عليهم وكره أعيادهم وأرسل إليهم أنبياءه ببلاغ مخصوص في هذا المعنى? ومن ذلك قوله رُؤُوسُ شُهُورِكُمْ وَأَعْيَادُكُمْ بَغَضَتْهَا نَفْسِي. صَارَتْ عَلَيَّ ثِقْلاً. مَلِلْتُ حِمْلَهَا. فَحِينَ تَبْسُطُونَ أَيْدِيكُمْ أَسْتُرُ عَيْنَيَّ عَنْكُمْ? وَإِنْ كَثَّرْتُمُ الصلَاةَ لَا أَسْمَعُ. أَيْدِيكُمْ مَلْآنَةٌ دَماً. اِغْتَسِلُوا. تَنَقُّوا. ا عْزِلُوا شَرَّ أَفْعَالِكُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ عَيْنَيَّ. كُفُّوا عَنْ فِعْلِ الشَّرِّ. تَعَلَّمُوا فِعْلَ الْخَيْرِ الخ - إشعياء 1 :14-17 وعاموس 5 :21 , من هنا ترى أنه لا يحوز القبول لدى الله إلا الذين يتقدمون إليه بالروح والحق, وهذا ممكن نواله في العهد الجديد بالإيمان الحي بكفارة المسيح? ويدل على ذلك قوله وَأَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً أَجْنَبِيِّينَ وَأَعْدَاءً فِي الْفِكْرِ? فِي الْأَعْمَالِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ? قَدْ صَالَحَكُمُ - المسيح - الْآنَ فِي جِسْمِ بَشَرِيَّتِهِ بِالمَوْتِ? لِيُحْضِرَكُمْ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلَالوْمٍ وَلَا شَكْوَى أَمَامَهُ - كولوسي 1 :22 , وقوله فَإِذْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْإِخْوَةُ ثِقَةٌ بِالدُّخُولِ إِلَى الْأَقْدَاسِ بِدَمِ يَسُوعَ? طَرِيقاً كَرَّسَهُ لَنَا حَدِيثاً حَيّاً? بِالحِجَابِ? أَيْ جَسَدِهِ? وَكَاهِنٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى بَيْتِ اللهِ? لِنَتَقَدَّمْ بِقَلْبٍ صَادِقٍ فِي يَقِينِ الْإِيمَانِ? مَرْشُوشَةً قُلُوبُنَا مِنْ ضَمِيرٍ شِرِّيرٍ? وَمُغْتَسِلَةً أَجْسَادُنَا بِمَاءٍ نَقِيٍّ - عبرانيين 10 :19-22 - *


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

*وفرض في التوراة الختان وجعل علامة للعهد المأخوذ بين الله وهو الطرف الأول وبين إبراهيم ونسله وهو الطرف الثاني? ولكنه مشروط على الذين يتَّسمون بهذه العلامة أن يؤمنوا بوعد الله - أنه يتناسل من إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب نسل تتبارك به جميع قبائل الأرض - تكوين 27 :1-14 و18 :18 و22 :18 و26 :4 , وكرر الله شريعة الختان على يد موسى النبي - لاويين 12 :3 - على أن الغاية المقصودة منه هي تمييز اليهود عن الأمم? ولم يكن تحقيقها في ذلك الوقت لأن كثيراً من الأمم كانوا مختتنين? فلا بد أن يكون القصد منه والحالة هذه أن يتعلم اليهود أن يختنوا قلوبهم من الشهوات الحيوانية, والتوراة نفسها تؤيد هذا التأويل ومن ذلك قوله فَا خْتِنُوا غُرْلَةَ قُلُوبِكُمْ - تثنية 10 :16 , وفي مواضع أخرى يفسر ختن القلب بالحب الخالص لله حيث يقول وَيَخْتِنُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ قَلْبَكَ وَقَلْبَ نَسْلِكَ? لِكَيْ تُحِبَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ لِتَحْيَا - تثنية 30 :6 , وكذلك أسفار العهد الجديد تنسج على هذا المنوال - رومية 2 :25 و28 و29 ,*

*ولما أكمل العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد عيَّن الله لهذا علامةً بدل الختان? وهي فريضة المعمودية? يوسم بها من يؤمن بالمسيح من أية أمة كانت على وجه الأرض - متى 28 :19 - وهذا العلامة الجديدة مناسبة لكل الرجال والنساء والكبار والصغار? وأنها كالختان تعلّم نقاوة القلب, وحلَّ العماد محل الختان للتمييز بين المؤمنين بالمسيح وبين اليهود والأمم الذين يمارس كثير منهم الختان, وأما ما يشير إليه الختان وهو طهارة القلب والنية فتشير إليه المعمودية من باب أولى - كولوسي 3 :5-17 ,*

*وفي العهد القديم فرائض أخرى كثيرة ضربنا عنها صفحاً مكتفين بالذي عددناه والمراد منها توجيه القلب إلى حقائق روحية واستيعابها? ومتى أدركناه الم تبق حاجة إلى ممارسة فرائضها المنظورة? بل تكون مضرَّة إذ يُخشى على الذين يستعملونها أن يتمسكوا بالعرض دون الجوهر كما جرى لليهود الذين تمسكوا بطقوس ورسوم تشير إلى المسيح ورفضوا المسيح نفسه وظنوا أنهم ناجحون بفضل هذا التمسك الباطل,*


*إذا لم ينسخ الإنجيل التوراة بل أثبتها ورفع درجة طقوسها ورسومها إلى روحانية العبادة, وهذا ما عناه السيد المسيح بقوله : لَا تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لِأَنْقُضَ النامُوسَ أَوِ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لِأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ لَا يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌوَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكلُّ - متى 5:17 و18 , هذه هي علاقة الإنجيل بالتوراة,*

*أما من جهة الوصايا الأخلاقية فقد ذكرنا أنها موافقة لإرادة الله وصفاته? فلا تقبل التغيير ولا النسخ? بل تبقى ثابتة إلى ما لا نهاية كما أن صفات الله ثابتة, فهي في العهد القديم عينها في العهد الجديد? إلا أنها مشروحة في الأخير شرحاً مدققاً وبالغة حد الكمال? ومن أمثلة ذلك أن القتل محرَّم في التوراة - خروج 20 :30 وتثينة 5 :17 - أما المسيح فقد شرح القتل في الإنجيل بإحساسات الغضب التي إن لم تُخمَد أدَّت إلى القتل المريع - متى 5 :21 و22 , ثم أن الزنا محرم في التوراة - خروج 20 :14 وتثنية 5 :18 - أما المسيح فيعتبر كل نظرة إلى النساء بشهوة هو زنا - متى 5 :27 و28 - وقال شارحاً الزنى إنه وإن كان موسى أباح الطلاق لليهود لقساوة قلوبهم? فهو يحرمه إل العلة الزنى? ويعتبر الطلاق بغير هذه العلة زنى وتسهيلاللغير عليه أيضاً - متى 5 :31 و32 ,*

*وقد حرمت التوراة القَسَم بغير الله? وكذا حرمت النطق به كذباً أو باطلاً - خروج 20 :7 ولاويين 19 :12 وتثنية 6 :11 - فلما جاء المسيح وجد اليهود يستعملون الأقسام في كلامهم الاعتيادي? فنهاهم عن ذلك وأمرهم بترك القسم قطعياً من غير ضرورة? وأن يتكلموا بالصدق إيجاباً وسلباً : نعم نعم لا لا - متى 5 :23-37 ,*

*وأمرت التوراة بني إسرائيل أن يحب كل منهم قريبه كنفسه - اللاويين 19 :18 - وفسر علماؤهم القريب المذكور هنا بمن كان من أمتهم? وأما الغريب فخارجٌ عن حدود هذه الوصية? ولهذا جرى لسانهم في اقتباسها بهذا المعنى أن يحبوا أمتهم ويبغضوا الأجانب, أما المسيح ففي شرحه هذه الوصية أوجب المحبة للقريب والغريب والعدو والصديق - متى 5 :43-48 - وكان بنو إسرائيل في زمن موسى يصعب حتى على خيارهم أن يخمدوا ثورة غضبهم ويتحاشوا جريمة القتل مخافة من الله? كما وأنه كان يصعب عليهم حفظ الوصايا الأخرى الناهية عن السرقة والطمع والزنى, أما في زمن المسيح لعلهم كانوا أحسن حالاً وأطيب قلب الطول عهدهم بالأنبياء والرسل وتأثير الروح القدس? حتى لم يعد يصعب عليهم حفظ هذه الوصايا وأمثالها? إلا مَن كان متوغلاً في الشر منهم, ولهذه المناسبة كان عليهم أن يرتقوا في معارج الفضيلة ويُكلَّفون بوصايا أخلاقية في منتهى الصلاح والكمال لم يحلم بها أفاضل أسلافهم, وفي ذلك الوقت جاء المسيح وفسر لهم الوصايا الأخلاقية الواردة في شريعة موسى بغاية الدقة والضبط حتى بلغت الكمال? ثم قرن تعليمه بالعمل في كل أيام حياته? وصار ممكناً بفضل قدرته المباركة ونعمة الله ومعونة الروح القدس أن يبلغ المؤمن بالمسيح حتى المحتقرون منهم إلى أعلى طبقات البر والصلاح ويسبقوا خيار بني إسرائيل في هذا المضمار,*

*لقد نهت شريعة موسى عن كل عمل شرير? وأما شريعة المسيح فلم تقف عند هذا الحد فقط بل تجاوزته إلى النهي عن الأفكار الشريرة, جاءت شريعة موسى بعبارة سلبية تعدّد ما نهى عنه الله? أما شريعة المسيح فأحاطت بالسلب والإيجاب? فكما نهت عن فعل الشر أمرت بفعل الخير, من أجل ذلك كان يقع تحت طائلة العقاب بموجب شريعة العقاب كل من يعمل الشر? وأما بموجب شريعة المسيح فيقع تحت طائلة موسى كل من لم يفعل الخير وإن كان بريئاً من فعل الشر, ومن أقوال المسيح في هذا المعنى مثل مشهور هو مثل السامري الصالح أوجب فيه المسيح دينونة كاهن ولاوي لم يسعفا رجلاً جريحاً بل تركاه ومضيا - لوقا 10 :30-37 - ومنها مثل العبد الذي أخذ من سيده وزنة ولم يتاجر بها? بل صرّها في منديل وحفظها عنده? فأوجب عليه العقوبة مع أنه لم يختلس من المال درهماً واحداً? لكنه لم يربح فوقه? وذلك كناية عن عدم فعل الخير - لوقا 19 :20-24 ,*

*نهت شريعة موسى بني إسرائيل عن أن يخالطوا الأمم حذراً من أن ينقادوا الى عبادتهم الوثنية وفعالهم المنكرة? وأما شريعة المسيح فلا تقف معنا عند حد السلامة من دين الوثنيين وأفعالهم? بل توجب علينا أن نبشرهم بالمسيح ونعلمهم معرفة الإله الحقيقي حتى نربحهم ونضمهم إلى صفوفنا, إلا أنه من بعض الوجوه يوجد فرق ضروري بين العهد القديم والجديد, الأول علَّم الناس أنهم خطاة وذوو طبيعة خاطئة أمام نظر الله القدوس? وأمرهم أن يلقوا رجاءهم على مخلّص آتٍ يولد من عذراء في بيت لحم ويقدم نفسه كفارة عن خطاياهم, وأما العهد الثاني فهو يبشر بأن المخلّص الموعود به قد جاء وقدَّم نفسه كفارة? ليس عن خطايا اليهود فقط بل عن خطايا العالم كله? ولم يبق عليهم إلا أن يؤمنوا به فيخلصون, ولكن هذا الفرق وحده هو تتميم في الزمان الثاني لما سبق به الوعد في الزمن الأول,*

*ربما يظهر للبعض أنه لمناسبة تقدم العالم في المدنية والحضارة فالدين الذي كان ملائماللناس في زمن موسى لم يلائمهم في زمن المسيح إذ أنه عتق وشاخ, ومثل ذلك الدين الذي وضعه المسيح إذ مرَّ عليه ستماية سنة عتق وشاخ أيضاً ولم يعد يلائم العالم في عصر محمد? فولى الأدبار أيضاً وقام مقامه الإسلام,*

*فرداً على ذلك نقول :*

*1 - **بما أن الطقوس والرسوم الدينية هي رموز تشبيهية? فيجوز أن تهرم وتشيخ متى أتى المرموز إليه, وعوضاً عما كانت مفيدة في زمن الرمز به الا تكون مفيدة في العصور الأخرى? بل ربما أضرّت, أما المبادئ الجوهرية للدين الحق فلا تقبل التغيير? ولا يؤثر عليها مرور القرون واختلاف العصور كالشريعة الأخلاقية? فإنها إن كانت حقاً وواجبة في زمن تبقى كذلك في كل الأزمان, فمبادئ شريعة موسى الأخلاقية كانت حقاً في زمن آدم وإبراهيم والمسيح? وهي حقٌّ في هذا الزمان? وتبقى حقاً إلى يوم القيامة بل إلى م الا نهاية له? لأن جوهر الدين الحق لا يقبل التغيير ولا يعجز عن التأثير,*

*2 - **نقول إن كان العالم قد تقدم في المدنية والعلم يقتضي تقدمه في الدين أيضاً, ولو سلمنا جدلاً أن عصر محمد وجزيرة العرب مسقط رأسه كانا أكثر حضارة وأرقى مدنيّة من بلاد فلسطين ومن الأمة اليهودية في عصر المسيح? واقتضى تنزيل دين الإسلام راقياً كرقي الديانة المسيحية على الأقل من حيث المبادئ الأخلاقية وروحانية العبادة والعتق من نير الطقوس اليهودية المتراكمة, فهل الإسلام راقٍ هذا الرقي من هذه الحيثيات? أم يرجع القهقرى إلى زمن موسى ?إننا نترك الحكم لأهل الإنصاف والخبرة بالتوراة والإنجيل والقرآن,*

*3 - **نقول إن الطبيعة البشرية واحدة في كل العصور من احتياجاتها وميولها والفساد المتسلط عليها? لذلك يحتاج البشر أجمعون إلى روح الله القدوس ليطهر قلوبهم من زمن مضى أو حاضر أو مستقبل, إلا أن ابن آدم يميل للخطية ويحتاج إلى يد تنتشله وتقرّبه إلى الله على الرغم من ميوله الطبيعية, وهذه اليد الناشلة لا يمكن الوصول إليها إلا إن كان يتفضل الله علينا ويحبنا أولاً ويكون هو البادئ بالصلح, نعم هذا هو الإنجيل بعينه? لأنه إعلان محبة الله للعالم الأثيم, قال الرسول يوحنا أحد الحواريين الاثني عشر نحبّه لأنه أحبنا أولاً - 1 يوحنا 4 :19 - فهذه الطريقة هي أرقى وأنجع وأفضل طريقة معقولة لاجتذاب الإنسان إلى الله ومصالحته مع خالقه ولا يقدر العقل البشري أن يتصوّر وسيلة دينية تحمل الإنسان على إنكار نفسه? والارتفاع في درجات الصلاح والتعبد لله مثل الإيمان بأن الله أحبنا أولاً وبذل ابنه من أجلنا,*


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

*ونزيد قائلين إن دعواهم بأن التوراة منسوخة دعوى منقوضة بأقوال الأنبياء والرسل الصريحة? ومن ذلك قول إشعياء النبي مشيراً إلى أسفار العهد القديم طبعاً يَبِسَ الْعُشْبُ? ذَبُلَ الزهْرُ. وَأَمَّا كَلِمَةُ إِلَهِنَا فَتَثْبُتُ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ - إشعياء 40 :8 , ويؤيد المسيح هذه الحقيقة داحضاً وقوع النسخ على أسفار العهد القديم? ومثبتاً بقاء كلماتها إلى الأبد? أو على الأقل مدة وجود العالم ومن ذلك قوله : اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ تَزُولَانِ وَلكنَّ كَلَامِي لَا يَزُولُ - متى 24 :35 ومرقس 13 :31 ولوقا 21 :33 ,*

*ولعل معترضاً يقول إن المسيح قصد بقاء كلامه في تلك المواضع إلى زمن حصار أورشليم بواسطة جيش تيطس أي سنة 70 للميلاد, فنجيب أن من يطالع هذه الأصحاحات الثلاثة ويلاحظ سياق الكلام فيها? يحكم لأول وهلة أن إشارة المسيح ليس إلى حصار أو خراب أورشليم? بل إلى منتهى العالم إلى يوم القيامة حين يأتي ثانية ليدين الأحياء والأموات - متى 24 :30 و31 ومرقس 13 :26 و27 ولوقا 21 :27 و28 - لأنه لما أشار إلى الضيقات الهائلة التي ستحيق بالعالم في آخر الزمان وتغيُّر وجه الأرض كان من المناسب أن يطمئن المؤمنين به بأن كلامه يبقى ثابتاً - وكذلك القرآن يثبت أن لا تغيير لكلمات الله - انظر سورة الأنعام 6 :34 و115 وسورة يونس 10 :64 وسورة الكهف 18 :27 , لا يتغير ولا يزول حتى يتمسكوا به في أوقات الشدائد, ومما يدل على أن كلام المسيح باق إلى يوم القيامة قوله مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كَلَامِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. اَلْكَلَامُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الْأَخِيرِ - يوحنا 12 :48 , وهذا الدليل لا يجهله أحد? لأنه إن كنا سنُدان في اليوم الأخير بموجب إنجيل المسيح? فيقتضي أن يبقى الإنجيل بدون تبديل إلى يوم الدين, وقد أمرنا الإنجيل *

*أمراً صريحاً أنه إن جاءنا أعظم عظيم? ولو ملاك من السماء? وبشَّرنا بخلاف ما ورد في الإنجيل وادّعى بأنه مرسل من الله يكون ملعوناً - غلاطية 1 :8 - ولهذه الأسباب ابتعد المسيحيون الحقيقيون عن ضلالات الأنبياء الكذبة الذين ظهروا بعد المسيح وادّعوا بأنهم هم المشار إليهم في الإنجيل بالفارقليط مثل ماني الفارسي وغيره? وكذلك لم يتوقعوا وحياً جديداً غير المتضمن في العهد الجديد,*

*ولا يبرح من بالك أن قصد المسيح من دوام كلامه وبقاء كل لفظة من ألفاظ العهد القديم والجديد على وضعها الأصلي شيئان مختلفان لأن قصد المسيح من دوام كلامه وكلام العهدين بقاء معانيهم الا ألفاظهما, فلا يجهل عالِم بأصول اللغة أن المعنى هو المراد لا الألفاظ التي هي آلة للتعبير, إذ قد توجد قراءات مختلفة لنسخ العهدين? كما توجد قراءات في القرآن وكل الكتب القديمة لكنه الا تغيّر المعنى? ولم تمس مبدأً من مبادئ الدين في العهدين,*

*وقد يقول قائل : يُؤخذ من كلام المسيح من حيث بقاء كلمة الله في العهد القديم والجديد بدون تبديل أنه لا يجوز تبديل الطقوس والرسوم الخارجية الواردة في التوراة? ولكنها تبدَّلت بالإنجيل, فنقول إننا أجبنا على هذا الاعتراض في ما تقدم بما فيه الكفاية? ولا بأس من تكرار الجواب بأن الطقوس والرسوم الخارجية الواردة في التوراة لم تبدّل بالحقيقة? بل تقدَّمت وتكمَّلت كما علّم المسيح نفسه - متى 5 :17 - ومن أمثلة ذلك أن المسيح أصلح كيفية الصيام مع أن أنبياء العهد القديم لم يأمروا به ولا نهوا عنه? بل غاية ما في الأمر أنه كان محترماً عند اليهود - متى 6 :16-18 , وقول بعضهم إن أمر المسيح الوارد في الإنجيل - متى 5 :17 - وتصريحه في متى 15 :24 منسوخان كلاهما بأمره الوارد في ختام هذه البشارة? فنجيب قائلين : إن الأوامر الوقتية يجب أن تكون وقتية? فمتى نُفِّذت تماماً انتهت? فلا يُقال إنها نُسخت? ولا أُبطلت, وإثبات ذلك ظاهر من معنى كلام السيد المسيح أنه لم يقصد حصر التلاميذ في بلاد فلسطين دائماً أبداً? لأنه له المجد هو نفسه لم يتجاوز حدود فلسطين إلا هذه المرة التي استدعته إلى القول المشار إليه? فلا يُعتبر عدم سفره نهياً صريحا للتلاميذ عن السفر دائماً? ولا أن رسالتهم مختصة في بني إسرائيل فقط,*

*ولنرجع الآن إلى الحقائق المذكورة في التوراة فنقول إنها أيضا لا تقبل النسخ, وإثبات ذلك سهل جداً? لأنه من البديهي لكل ذي فهم أن الحقيقة الواردة في الكتاب كواقعة حال يجب أن تكون صدقاً أو كذباً, أما كونها كذباً فلم يدَّعِ هذه الدعوى أحدُ من المسلمين, وأما كونها صدقاً فيستحيل نسخها كما هو مستحيل لأي حادث أن يُمحى من بطون التاريخ? ويُمحى أثره من صحيفة الوجود وفي هذا كفاية,*

*والآن وقد أتينا في هذا الفصل بمزيد الوضوح والجلاء بأن كل تعاليم العهد القديم والجديد الجوهرية لا تقبل التغيير ولا النسخ? لأنها تمثل للناس إرادة الله وصفاته وهي منزَّهة عن التغيير والتبديل في كل العصور والآباد, وعليه فطريق الخلاص واحدة في كل الأجيال? وسيُدان الناس في اليوم الآخِر بموجب تعليم المسيح الذي رأى إبراهيم يومه بعين الإيمان وفرح به? وبالإيمان باسمه يخلُص كل إنسان? حتى الأنبياء *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2012)

*يثبت لاهميته​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يونيو 2014)

*للرفع​*


----------

